# rear axle codes



## bunky (Mar 23, 2000)

where can you find rear axle codes on the internet i have a 3/4 ton chevy 4x4 and i am looking for a website that has the codes


----------



## MTCK (Feb 13, 2000)

I don't know of a web site that lists the codes, but you can tell pretty much anything you want to about the axle by looking at a few things. You said that it is a 3/4 ton, which would make me think it has one of two axle assemblies, either a 10.5&quot; ring gear full floating 14 bolt, or a 9.5&quot; semi floating design. If it is a 6 lug 3/4 ton found on some newer rigs, it's the 9.5&quot;. You can tell by taking off a hub cap or wheel and seeing if the hub portrudes outside of the break drum. This is a full floating one if it does. The full floater also has a more angular diff cover, with a dip on the right hand side of it, while the semi floater is more rounded. You can find your axle ration by taking off the diff cover, and dividing the number of teeth on the ring by the number on the pinion. Good luck.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

The codes are gu6,3.42 /gt4 3.73 /gt5 ,4.11. They are in the glove box if you can still read them,next to the camper loading decal.

----------
John D


----------



## Seperate Hearses (Mar 13, 2000)

Depending on year, I have all the codes needed, '65-'79.


----------



## Bill c (Jan 30, 2000)

I have an 85 chevy and was wondering what gears it had.The label in the glove box says gu2.Any info would be appreciated.


----------

